# Hiking with Huskies



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

xxshaelxx and I went hiking today with our pups, we took them on their first ever off-leash walk and they did great. Well Ryou and Peyton did great, Amaya was a stubborn huskygirl so she got to stay on her leash for most of it, but she still had fun! 

Here's the album for it: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/rannmiller-albums-hiking-huskies.html


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like you kids had fun! Can't wait to get
outdoors ourselves!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, it was great! Peyton is _exhausted_!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Sheesh! I'm exhausted! haha. I had about four and a half hours of sleep last night, and now I'm, just, like, "I dun wanna roll outta bed!" lol.


----------

